# Python! *UPDATE* Issues!



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I went to the reptile expo here on long island today, I was looking around at all the snakes hoping to maybe find an affordable regular as my first snake.
*UPDATE*
She is not eating....at all, I have tried about 5 different occasions, and nothing has worked. 
Should i make a vet appointment now? Or try force feeding.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Python!*

congrats!

I would be the same way too..... 50 rats and a starving snake lol


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Python!*

My Python Princess!!!!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Python!*

There's a 17ft python where I've (hopefully) just got a job


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Python!*

Wow! Lol thats a....really big python xD
Do you know what kind it is?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Python!*



Kiko said:


> Wow! Lol thats a....really big python xD
> Do you know what kind it is?


She may even be a bit bigger than 17ft now! I don't know when she was last measured. She's a Burmese python.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Python!*

She's beautiful! My sister found the forum BP.net really helpful when she got GoGo. Here's my sister youtube account, she's got tons of videos of him!
http://www.youtube.com/user/Dianna331


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Python!*

Nice, your sisters python has really nice markings.
I heard that boa pythons have the same temperment as BPs, but are just huge.
I wonder if Burmese Pythons are legal pets hah, you would have to get like...goats to feed it :/


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Python!*



Kiko said:


> I wonder if Burmese Pythons are legal pets hah, you would have to get like...goats to feed it :/


I'm pretty sure they're legal, the bigger guys eat rabbits and poultry. If they get really big I think you can feed them pigs. They're really beautiful snakes and my husband and I are considering one in the distant future, after we have the room and do more research. Congrats on the BP, she's a pretty girl.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Python!*

YAY!


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Python!*

Um.....$60 for a het pied female normal. A 2008 female at that! I HIGHLY doubt it. Either you just got sold a male or she is NOT a het pied. Or she is a terrible eater. Het pied females (2009s included) are going for about $150-200 at minimum right now. 

Sorry I breed ball pythons as a hobby and I just don't see anyone selling a het pied female for $60 unless they are lying about its sex, genetics, or feeding habits.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Python!*

She was originally 130, but I made a deal and bought something else from him. 
She is not a good eater, I am actually haveing bad issues with that and Am gonna have to make a vet appointment asap.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Have you tried braining her food?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Whats that mean?


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome dude! I've always wanted a snake but they seem much more fragile then your typical pet, and more costly. I had a bearded dragon when I was very little but we didn't know how to properly take care of her and she died very young. :/ I've always felt guilty for her death and probably won't give reptiles a go until I absolutely know what I'm getting into.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Kiko said:


> Whats that mean?


Here are some tips ... 

Make sure the frozen rodent you're offering her is warm.
Brain the rodent by making a small puncture in the skull to release brain fluid. 
Feed her at night and cover her feeding container with a cloth.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay I can do that.
Now comes the test of my stomach.....ugh brain fluids :/


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello, it's been a long while.
And I wanted to let everyone know that my snake had been eating regularly once a week , or 2 weeks for the past 2 months 

She is a small python, and is eating large frozen mice.
We had her taken the the vet after a while, and he force fed her some food, and gave us an oral medication to give her for 2 weeks that cures mites, and increases appetite. She ate promptly after treatment was over.


----------

